# trôner



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Estoy casi seguro de que esta pregunta que les voy a hacer es una tontería, pero el "casi" me obliga a hacerla.

¿Tiene la palabra *trôner*, para un oído francoparlante, alguna connotación que la haga susceptible de un juego de palabras con *tonnerre* o *tonner*?

Voy a poner mi texto, así por lo menos entienden por qué lo digo:

"D'un bout à l'autre de l'histoire de la psychanalyse 'trône' _le traumatisme._"

Por supuesto, nada más fácil que traducir …'reina' el traumatismo…, pero me inquieta esa posibilidad, que por supuesto habría que poner de manifiesto.

Pero tal vez el posible juego de palabras habría que verlo por el lado de la similitud de los fonemas: "trô" - "trau".


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"trône" no es exactamente "reina" que sería "règne". 

La idea es que al traumatismo se le ha colocado en un trono, dominando y destacando sobre el resto.
Podría traducirse por "domina, destaca, sobresale, ..."


----------



## totor

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> "trône" no es exactamente "reina" que sería "règne".



¿Qué tal, Tina?

Bueno, es una traducción posible de la palabra, a la que se podría añadir "presidir" y las que tú das, y es en ese sentido como se lo traduce habitualmente.

Como tú misma lo dices:



Tina Iglesias said:


> La idea es que al traumatismo se le ha colocado en un trono, dominando y destacando sobre el resto.



Pero fíjate en el original:



totor said:


> "D'un bout à l'autre de l'histoire de la psychanalyse 'trône' _le traumatisme._"



Tal vez tenga yo la culpa por haber puesto esas comillas chiquititas (las francesas son enormes y espaciadas), pero la autora entrecomilla "trône", y la hace seguir inmediatamento por  _le traumatisme,_ que está subrayado.

¿No te parece que está jugando con "trô" y "trau"? ¿Y que eso le daría una carga fuerte a la palabra utilizada?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches Totor.



totor said:


> ¿No te parece que está jugando con "trô" y "trau"? ¿Y que eso le daría una carga fuerte a la palabra utilizada?


 
Quizá erróneamente, la frase me ha parecido/"sonado" algo despectiva.

¿*Campar por doquier*?


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Quizá erróneamente, la frase me ha parecido/"sonado" algo despectiva.



¿Qué tal, Athos?

¿Tú te refieres a la mía o a la de la autora? (Te pregunto porque pones la mía.)

Si te refieres a la mía, en absoluto, sobre todo porque cada vez estoy más convencido de que no está apuntando, como creí al principio, a *tonner* o *tonnerre* (que en realidad sería bastante tirado de los pelos, y más un producto de esos "falsos amigos"), sino a como edité inmediatamente después: los fonemas "*trô*" y "*trau*".

(Además, me parece que sería un error gravísimo para un traductor suponer en los autores sentimientos o actitudes, que obviamente los tienen como el que más, sin un asidero concreto.)

Y si te refieres a la de la autora, pues tampoco  .

En cuanto a lo que tú propones:



Athos de Tracia said:


> *Campar por doquier*



me parece una buena opción, pero creo que antes tengo que resolver esa cuestión, para poner una nota si no hay manera de mantener esos fonemas en español.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Lo siento Totor, me he expresado muy mal. 

Quiero decir que me ha parecido detectar cierta rechazo por parte del autor en cuanto al dominio (¿excesivo? ¿repetitivo? ¿demasiado generalizado?) del _trauma._


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Quiero decir que me ha parecido detectar cierta rechazo por parte del autor en cuanto al dominio (¿excesivo? ¿repetitivo? ¿demasiado generalizado?) del _trauma._



Ah no, eso no, Athos, y asumo mi responsabilidad por no haber puesto más contexto (y van…  ).

El texto original es de una psicoanalista (Marie-Odile Godard) dentro de un medio de historiadores. Aclaro esto porque tiene una actitud de no dar por sabidos determinados conceptos, y los va explicando uno por uno, empezando por el concepto de "acontecimiento psíquico" en Freud (el recién nacido sólo aspira a la homeostasis, todo acontecimiento que viene a turbar ese estado es vivido como traumático, etc.)

Y acto seguido lo dice con todas las letras:

"Dés lors, en psychanalyse, _l'événement sera le traumatisme."_

Pido disculpas a todos, empezando por ti, Athos.

Nota: Y como si esto fuera poco, uno de los ejes del artículo es el Holocausto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit





totor said:


> ¿Tiene la palabra *trôner*, para un oído francoparlante, alguna connotación que la haga susceptible de un juego de palabras con *tonnerre* o *tonner*?


Para mí oído rotundamente no.


totor said:


> Pero tal vez el posible juego de palabras habría que verlo por el lado de la similitud de los fonemas: "trô" - "trau".


Quizá sea una cuestión regional pero para mí tal similitud no existe.

A parte de_ campar_ (Athos ):
- impera / rige / gobierna

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

totor said:


> tal vez el posible juego de palabras habría que verlo por el lado de la similitud de los fonemas: "trô" - "trau".





Cintia&Martine said:


> Quizá sea una cuestión regional pero para mí tal similitud no existe.



Tiens !

Yo estaba convencido de que los tiros venían por ese lado, Martine.

O sea que si tú lees la frase original, entrecomillada, etc., ¿no estableces ninguna relación entre los fonemas?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Trô-trau, para mí sí, se pronuncian igual. Al igual que TROP, y esto quizás sea lo que provoque la reacción de Athos, y la mía, pensando que hay como un hastío sugerido hacia la teoría del trauma omnipresente.

Pero a decirte la verdad, hay que traducir a los psicoanalistas para tener la "deformación" de buscarle tres (cinco para ti) pies al gato a cada frase, palabra o sonido. No me hubiera parado en pensar en nada de esto leyendo el texto, sólo que esta sucesión de "tro" era desagradable al oído y poco agraciado. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Trô-trau, para mí sí, se pronuncian igual. Al igual que TROP, y esto quizás sea lo que provoque la reacción de Athos, y la mía, pensando que hay como un hastío sugerido hacia la teoría del trauma omnipresente.



Tiens, tiens, tiens !

Y yo que pensaba que todos los franceses pronunciaban igual… pobre de mí… 

En todo caso, hay algo seguro:



Gévy said:


> No me hubiera parado en pensar en nada de esto leyendo el texto, sólo que esta sucesión de "tro" era desagradable al oído y poco agraciado.



¡Gracias, Gevita!


----------



## Mirelia

Hola, Totor y demás compañeros:

**** 
Como me siento incapaz de superar tamaña frustración, y en consecuencia intentar reconstruir un argumento que me pareció interesante, me limito ahora a decirle a Totor esto: estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo, y con los fundamentos que das.

**** Comentarios que no  contestan a la pregunta. Diríjase al _webmaster_ o abra un hilo en el C&S. Martine (Mod...)


                 Ay!!!


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo, y con los fundamentos que das.



¡Ah, no, mijita!

Me temo que vas a tener que armarte de paciencia y reconstruir lo que habías puesto.

No me alcanza con saber que estás de acuerdo.

Quiero ver ese argumento.

Y no te preocupes que por ahora no hay apuro.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¿Qué tal, tocayo?



totor said:


> Por supuesto, nada más fácil que traducir …'reina' el traumatismo.


**** La pregunta es sobre _trôner_. Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Por lo demás, me parece bien tu uso del verbo *reinar*.


----------



## Mirelia

Veré si logro explicarme:

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el modo en que Totor entiende el verbo (en realidad, la frase) de su consulta.
Es probable que no muchos traductores se dediquen a textos de ciencias humanas, en particular psicoanalíticos. Es probable también que no hayan debido interiorizarse en la propia teoría psicoanalítica, en particular la lacaniana. Menos probable es que desconozcan la antigua raigambre lúdica de los francohablantes con las facilidades que su lengua les proporciona para los juegos fonemáticos. Raymond Queneau, l'Oulipo, Perec, por citar a algunos del siglo XX.

En cambio, Totor ha traducido y traduce, mucho, textos de psicoanálisis. Está muy familiarizado, no sólo con la inveterada afición de los autores a servirse de aquellos juegos para apoyar hipótesis o posiciones teóricas, sino también con todo cuanto representaron, en estas materias, innovaciones lacanianas estrictamente fundadas en la lectura de Freud.

Por eso puede intuir, en la vecindad de "trôner" y "traumatisme", un juego con sonidos. No gratuito en la frase respectiva, por supuesto. No gratuito en absoluto, dada la preeminencia de la teoría del trauma en una importante época de Freud, y en muchos de sus sucesores, que la propia autora del texto menciona poco después y que Totor en su post nos reproduce. 

Y el propio Totor debe lamentar, como ocurre tantas veces, que el castellano no siempre (en verdad, casi nunca) permita reproducir estos rasgos tan singulares de la escritura francesa.

Por otro lado, entiendo que su opción por "reinar" da exactamente, si no la forma, al menos el sentido de lo que la autora quiere decir. Dado el caso, serían igualmente válidos otros términos sinónimos.

Bueno, espero haber hecho una contribución no demasiado hermética a este hilo.


----------



## totor

Agradezco mucho tus palabras, Mirelia, y quiero destacar especialmente dos puntos a los que hacés referencia:

Uno es



Mirelia said:


> la antigua raigambre lúdica de los francohablantes con las facilidades que su lengua les proporciona para los juegos fonemáticos. Raymond Queneau, l'Oulipo, Perec, por citar a algunos del siglo XX.



Y el otro



Mirelia said:


> Por eso puede intuir, en la vecindad de "trôner" y "traumatisme", un juego con sonidos.



Pero en realidad hay otro punto que me parece importante, y que me gustaría hacer extensivo no sólo a la propia Mirelia, sino también a todos los traductores que se han visto en contacto, por diferentes motivos, con la teoría psicoanalítica, y muy especialmente con la lacaniana:



Mirelia said:


> Está muy familiarizado, no sólo con la inveterada afición de los autores a servirse de aquellos juegos para apoyar hipótesis o posiciones teóricas, sino también con todo cuanto representaron, en estas materias, innovaciones lacanianas estrictamente fundadas en la lectura de Freud.



De ahí que una mera serie de fonemas, que parecerían haberse juntado de manera azarosa, despierta en nosotros lo que atinadamente Mirelia llama "intuición": no sé bien qué ni por qué, pero aquí hay algo más que palabras.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:



> ¿Tiene la palabra *trôner*, para un oído francoparlante, alguna connotación que la haga susceptible de un juego de palabras con *tonnerre* o *tonner*?


Definitivamente, para mí, non. No veo ningún posible juego de palabra, o no tenemos el mismo concepto de lo que es un juego de palabras. Si te estás refiriendo a que estos sonidos pueden evocar el ruido del trueno, bueno, pero también el de un pedo o de un carraspeo, de inmueble que se derrumba, y más cosas. ¿Por qué pensar en el trueno especialmente (¿por el parecido con la palabra tronar en español?)?, ¿Algo en el texto te lo sugiere?





> Pero tal vez el posible juego de palabras habría que verlo por el lado de la similitud de los fonemas: "trô" - "trau".


Cualquier aliteración llama la atención de un traductor, y como decía antes, si nos limitamos a interpretar el fonema y compararlo con una palabra existente: trô-trau suena a "trop". 

Bien, dicho esto, estamos frente a tu traducción, ¿cómo piensas resolverlo para ser fiel a la autora o a lo que intuyes que quiere sugerir, sea lo que sea? ¿Qué aliteración emplearás y bajo qué criterio te guiarás? ¿Cómo estar seguro de si tienen tus palabras que imitar el trueno, sugerir el hastío, u otras posibilidades que se pueden ocultar allí, quizás?

Pues ese "reinar", perfecto para traducir trôner en general, no conviene si buscas reflejar ese trô-trau. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Pues ese "reinar", perfecto para traducir trôner en general, no conviene si buscas reflejar ese trô-trau.



Pues no creo que haya ninguna equivalencia ni aliteración posible en español, Gévy, y no quede más remedio que el viejo recurso de la nota del traductor.

Tengo tiempo para pensarlo y llegado el momento lo haré saber.

Pero lo que por supuesto no puedo hacer es percibir un "jeu de mots" y dejar que se pierda en la noche de los tiempos, sólo porque el español no tiene nada parecido, y entonces sencillamente traducir "trône" por "reina", y a otra cosa.


----------



## totor

Habiéndome puesto en contacto con la autora, ésta ha estado muy de acuerdo con la siguiente nota del traductor:

* _“trône” le    traumatisme_ en el original. Los fonemas ‘trô’ y ‘trau’, si bien se    pronuncian de diferente manera según las regiones (más abierto el primero que    el segundo en algunos lugares, exactamente a la inversa en otros, o    exactamente iguales en un tercer lugar), ciertamente tienen una resonancia que    no es posible negar. N. del T.


----------



## Mirelia

Totor: Me alegro de que la autora haya confirmado tu interpretación. Y me parece muy atinada la redacción de la nota. Que además hace justicia a los aportes que recibiste en el hilo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Habiéndome puesto en contacto con la autora, ésta ha estado muy de acuerdo con la siguiente nota del traductor:
> 
> * _“trône” le traumatisme_ en el original. Los fonemas ‘trô’ y ‘trau’, si bien se pronuncian de diferente manera según las regiones (más abierto el primero que el segundo en algunos lugares, exactamente a la inversa en otros, o exactamente iguales en un tercer lugar), ciertamente tienen una resonancia que no es posible negar. N. del T.


 
Buenos días.

Gracias Totor, pero _je reste sur ma faim_.

Ya que el punto de partida de este hilo era un eventual juego de palabra, al ser posible me gustaría saber si la autora te explicó lo que quiso sugerir.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Ya que el punto de partida de este hilo era un eventual juego de palabra, al ser posible me gustaría saber si la autora te explicó lo que quiso sugerir.



Difícilmente un autor haga eso, Athos.

Lo que sí hizo la autora fue sostener mi interpretación de un "jeu de mots" sobre los fonemas "trö" y "trau", que era lo que estaba en discusión.


----------

